# Javafehler in der WoW Datenbank



## Morbus0815 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte seit längere Zeit einmal wieder nach einem Fisch in der WoW Datenbank suchen um diesen dann zu Angeln. 

Roher Weißschuppenlachs

Ab in die Datenbank, Fisch gesucht und gefunden und auf eine der genannten "Ländereien" geklickt und ........ nichts passiert. Sollte nicht eine Karte aufgehen mit lustigen weißen Punkten wo ich den Fisch alles finden könnte?




Die Javekonsole meldet das hier:

[] JavaScript - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13889
Event thread: click
Uncaught exception: ReferenceError: Undefined variable: showmap
Error thrown at unknown location in <anonymous function>(event) in http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13889:
    /* no source available */





Brower ist Opera 11.60

OS: Win7 64bit




Ich hoffe ich bin hier nicht all zu falsch gelandet auch wenn das Problem wohl wieder zwischen Tastatur und Stuhl zu suchen ist. :-(


----------



## Maladin (14. Dezember 2011)

Hmm .. den Output habe ich mir nicht angeschaut aber ich habe den selben Fehler. In Chrome, Safari und Firefox unter MacosX 10.7 ... komisch

Da scheint wohl ein Skript zu fehlen


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Dezember 2011)

Tja, bei mir (IE9, Win7) passiert gar nix.


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich schalte mal Aiman ein ...


----------



## Morbus0815 (15. Dezember 2011)

Aktuell klappt es. Hat sich hier oder bei mir was geändert? ....... verdammte Technik :-)


----------



## ZAM (16. Dezember 2011)

Morbus0815 schrieb:


> Aktuell klappt es. Hat sich hier oder bei mir was geändert? ....... verdammte Technik :-)



Nein - ich hatte nur vergessen die "Es ist repariert"-Nachricht abzuschicken... *g*


----------

